# JVC Announces Its First True 4K Projector with Laser Light Source (DLA-Z1)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JVC is widely recognized as one of the top manufacturers in the home theater projector segment. Despite not releasing a true 4K projector during 2015, the company and its projectors managed to stay relevant by introducing bulb-based HDR performance and another iteration of its proprietary pseudo-4K up-conversion technology called e-shift. Several days ago, JVC used the grand stage of IFA 2016 (Berlin, Germany) to reveal its latest creation to the world: the DLA-Z1 laser projector. In doing so, JVC has officially introduced its first full 4K projector to market, and has signaled the dawn of a new generation of high performance projectors that are sure to set the enthusiast world ablaze with intrigue and delight.

As detailed by *CEPro* (EU), the DLA-Z1 uses a laser light source called “Blu-Escent.” It’s capable of delivering 3,000lm over an estimate 20,000 hours of operation time. This means the DLA-Z1 carries quite a punch in the brightness department, easily handling large screen applications in addition to delivering quality High Dynamic Range performance and faster reaction times (in terms of brightness).

Anchoring the DLA-Z1 is yet another iteration of JVC’s D-ILA device (JVC’s proprietary version of LCOS) that is smaller than ever before. Historically, D-ILA has delivered industry leading black levels and the company is claiming its new design is the “world’s smallest” D-ILA 4K device. The DLA-Z1 houses three of the new D-ILA devices, each dedicated to producing red, green, or blue. The projector can reproduce 100% of the DCI/P3 color space and 80% of the much larger BT. 2020 color space. In addition, the pixel gap has been shrunken by 31-percent to 3.8㎛. E-shift is completely removed from the picture, as the DLZ-Z1 maintains the ability to upscale all SD and HD pictures to full 4K (4096 x 2160 pixels).

JVC is outfitting the DLA-Z1 with a new 16 group 18 sheets glass lens with a full aluminum lens barrel. This lens carries a larger diameter (100mm versus standard 65mm) for 4K uniformity across a screen. It offers 100-percent vertical lens shift and 43% horizontal shift, with minimal diffraction and chromatic aberration when the lens is shifted to its outer limits. 

Other notable features include Auto Calibration compatibility, a new Screen Adjust mode to optimize performance with different screen materials, and ten installation modes that manage application specific settings such as Lens Memory and Pixel Adjust.

JVC is scheduled to be present at CEDIA 2016 (which launches next week). They’ve hinted at unveiling something new, but haven’t officially announced the presence of a DLA-Z1 for demo purposes. 

The DLA-Z1 will launch in Europe during November 2016 for the stiff price of 25,000 Euros (approximately $27,750 US). We'll revisit the the DLA-Z1 as more information become available. 

_Image Credit: JVC_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Truly a stunning PJ! I've been waiting for this tech to reach the market. I look forward to see how the pricing settles in another year or so when the rest of the market gets on board. Gotta love competition! Especially since the wife would never go for that much cash! :spend:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I tweeted those same thoughts, Quenten! Trickle down will take a while... But the future for projectors is looking ridiculously good!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is a Laser Light the same as a LED...where when they are all used up they are not replaceable?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good question. I don't know the answer to that... I'll find out from JVC.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Back to the affordable world of reality - I just installed the new EPSON 5040UB w 4k "enhancement" (client project) which amounts to E-shift (JVC) and after an hour of tweaking the colors it was down right amazing PQ ! Mine arrives Wendsday - so not to disrupt the thread , but how many of us can really afford Laser technology.... jeez the SONY Laser is 60k !!! The EPSON retails for 3K :grin2: (without the mounting kit) a very affordable upgrade for most HT's that yields spectacular results !!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> Back to the affordable world of reality - I just installed the new EPSON 5040UB w 4k "enhancement" (client project) which amounts to E-shift (JVC) and after an hour of tweaking the colors it was down right amazing PQ ! Mine arrives Wendsday - so not to disrupt the thread , but how many of us can really afford Laser technology.... jeez the SONY Laser is 60k !!! The EPSON retails for 3K :grin2: (without the mounting kit) a very affordable upgrade for most HT's that yields spectacular results !!


I demoed that PJ at CE Week in NY. You're right - PQ is amazing and it's a super solid value. Obviously laser technology has an outrageous price tag at the moment...but trickle down will occur. It's only a matter of time. Big news for JVC to be entering the true 4K arena...will be interesting to see if the rest of their new fleet has full 4K capability!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

The move to full 4K chips was inevitable regardless of how noticeable of a difference it really makes but the laser light engine is a nice surprise. Hopefully the technology trickles down soon.


----------



## georgetgonzales (Sep 6, 2016)

JVC first developed its Native 4K D-ILA device in the year 2000.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

georgetgonzales said:


> JVC first developed its Native 4K D-ILA device in the year 2000.


Yes in their $100K+ (in year 2000 dollars!) commercial projector which I don't think they have sold for many years and they were true 4K chips not the slightly lower resolution UHD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hopefully this will kick start the other manufacturers to come out with true 4k projectors. Thats the only way prices will drop to make them affordable to most.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ron, I'll check in with JVC while I'm on the CEDIA floor... no response from them yet! ;-)


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Let's ^ meet at JVC's booth.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be at the JVC presser in the AM... meet you there!?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Is that Thursday and what time?


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

A very nice projector. Hopefully in the next year or two (or three), these will trickle down to the lower cost projectors (sub $5K). It's nice to see more competition in the 'true' 4K projector arena. Now to wait for the other manufacturers to follow suit and we'll have a lot more options. 

With JVC entering the 4K (true 4K) projector market, does that make 2? Sony & JVC? Others use the lens shift to get pseudo-4K, correct?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, this makes two... Sony and JVC.

Don't expect JVC to have trickle down in the immediate future. Hopefully next year we'll see a tiered rollout into the higher-end. 

JVC's new PJ looked pretty awesome during demo... very exciting.


----------

